# Declaring a monetary gift



## ViaVinho (Jul 29, 2016)

Bons dias a todos!
A tax-type question, please. Does anyone know how the receipt of a monetary gift from outside Portugal is treated? If not from a direct family member, there might be a 10% stamp duty on such gifts. I do not know how this is declared - I cannot find a place to declare on my tax form, but perhaps there is a special modelo to use? 
Any insights appreciated, thanks.
VV


----------

